# Home checkers



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't know if this can be done but since the upset of the last few Days a few people on here said that they would like to help at Home checking.

Could there be a sticky with a list of Home checkers Available.
Where Home checkers could add their user name and which area they live on a list so anyone who would like a home checked could notify the right person in that area.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd be happy to do that, as I was a home checker for my local cats and dogs home for quite a few years.

I'd be happy to cover an area within an hour's drive of Plymouth, Devon (and possibly further for special cases)


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

jill3 said:


> I don't know if this can be done but since the upset of the last few Days a few people on here said that they would like to help at Home checking.
> 
> Could there be a sticky with a list of Home checkers Available.
> Where Home checkers could add their user name and which area they live on a list so anyone who would like a home checked could notify the right person in that area.


Nice idea in theory; however, playing Devil's Advocate here ...........

The said rescue needs to 'know' their homecheckers; they have to trust them, trust their judgement etc, so whilst in an ideal world it'd be nice to think that everyone has good intentions, it's not always the case.

Making a sticky out of user names is no further forward really. For all we (general 'we') know, any one of us could be the Harold Shipman of the cat world.

Until we know, have met, formed a relationship, a trusting bond, how can 'we' trust the homechecker isn't as bonkers as the potential slave who's posted a pack of lies - again this is generalising to make a point, not to point a finger at anyone in particular.

And this is in relation to _any_ rescue, not just ones associated with this forum.

.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> Nice idea in theory; however, playing Devil's Advocate here ...........
> 
> The said rescue needs to 'know' their homecheckers; they have to trust them, trust their judgement etc, so whilst in an ideal world it'd be nice to think that everyone has good intentions, it's not always the case.
> 
> ...


I have to agree.
Think I need to have another think!
I was thinking that we are all from so many different areas that a net work of us could help.

Never mind.
All good intentions x


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

There wouldn't be any harm in having a list though. For example, say I home checked for Rescue A after building that relationship you speak of. Rescue A could then state on the thread that they work with me and recommend me. Then when rescue B needs a home check, they will know that I've done all right in the past and can be trusted to be used again.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

What do home checkers check for, out of curiosity?


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> Nice idea in theory; however, playing Devil's Advocate here ...........
> 
> The said rescue needs to 'know' their homecheckers; they have to trust them, trust their judgement etc, so whilst in an ideal world it'd be nice to think that everyone has good intentions, it's not always the case.
> 
> ...


Completely agree..I am happy to help, but you are right I could be anyone!! I have had police checks for my job, but how would any rescue know that I'm not an evil nutter!!

(I'm not an evil nutter by the way)


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Could I suggest that people prepared to homecheck maybe pop onto the Animal Lifeline forum, and see if they can volunteer their services that way?

How to Help With Rescue Appeals -Homechecking,Transport, Etc


----------

